# It is like my destiny to suffer



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

Everytime i do something or try to get better i may be able to feel more hope and calmness but then it last only a moment. It feels like something is pushing me to be in this bad state.
And this bad luck what i have...
Everything happens like excactly opposite that my healing could even be possible.
Things just go wrong all the time.
How can i really do something anymore when i cant. I think you have to just accept what is given to you. Because always when i do something it makes things worse.
Is someone feeling this way...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes I totally relate to that, and experience that too.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

what helped me a ton was finding a good psychiatrist and attending group therapy. Although there aren't any people with DP, I still can relate to a lot of what other people are feeling. You aren't alone in your suffering.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

You also seem to put yourself down too. You are jumping the gun and more importantly, you are the one in fact to create this destiny by thinking that way and writing this way. Turn around those thoughts...I was in a dark place too and whether I see myself again in one or not, remember that in those intolerable moments,it is the anxiety and fear and negative thoughts that keep us there.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

thank you for support..
i know i just create here more negativity by going here
but i just feel so ... its like i dont know what i should do.. i dont know i feel so dead that feels its over


----------



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

I, too, wonder if I'm being punished for something sometimes. 24/7 dpdr is hell. In order to justify it, I always jump to the bad, irrational explanation. Solidarity. I'm so sorry that you're all experiencing this too


----------



## Dragonz (Jan 6, 2018)

We do not deserve this.ignorant people that live their lives nit giving a shout about anyone else dont get this disorder.
Its us,the deep thinkers,self conscious people that get it.
Ive had a family tragedy,an assault and other things happen in the last few months to set me back.
My girlfriend and i went for a drive not long ago to help clear my head.while we were walking someone smashed out car to bits,4 windows shattered.
My point is no matter what comes up or stands in your way,you deserve better so keep focusing on getting better and dont let set backs put you down.
I find it impossible most days but im never going to give up.
If i get another set back then il have to get passed it because i think i deserve my life back.
I think we all do.dont give up


----------

